# Socialist realist art



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

What is your opinion on Socialist realist art. This genre was founded in the USSR as an attempt to make art of what real people's lives looked at. I think some of it is really good.

Malaya Sadovaya Street

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Semionov-Alexase35bw.jpg


Spring Day

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Pozdneev-Sday-per20bw.jpg

And of course... my favourite painting of all time, Rylov's Blue Expanse.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/Rylov_Blue_Expanse.jpg

These are just the wikipedia pictures. Google "socialist realism art" for more.


----------



## jcamero (Oct 19, 2012)

What do I think? hhmmmm......... respect.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I don't know much about art, but I can tell the difference between what moves me and what doesn't. Whatever inspires me or makes me think, I call art - so it doesn't even have to be artful.

I love the Blue Expanse. The blues (colors) are awesome. I love the perspective; it is not often I get to look at land from the water - usually it is the other way around. The geese make it all come to life.

I was surprised by how wet the street in the first painting looks: how did they do that? Very neat. I love (the look of) cities.

Spring Day did not as much for me, I couldn't detect much Spring (green) in there.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

This is some good political concept art, guys name is Pawel Kuczynski.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pawel-Kuczynski/222849284410325


----------



## Dark Red (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it is beautiful. I feel like you can look at the images and just imagine what the people's lives must be like. What their past present and future is in life.


----------

